# New Halloween Stock In Stores and More



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all,

Spotlight (Australia) has put out some new stock, check out my Halloween 2010 Album for an example of some of the new stock. Some of it is currently on sale also. 

Getta Bargain has added a few new items to their stock but apparently are adding more within the fortnight. 

Cheap as Chips will also be putting some stock out within the fortnight according to the person on the phone.

Still waiting for news on the Martha Stewart Halloween Magazine. Any news yet people? Is she doing one this year?

Apart from that, Coles has brought out their free Spring magazine and there are couple pages on Halloween in there...same old stuff, where it originated from, what to do if you don't want to let your kids trick or treat and tips if you do. They also have a preview of their Halloween stock which is available in a little over a month (about Mid-October). 

angelique_nm


----------

